# Movie--"52 Blocks"



## arnisador (Sep 9, 2002)

Entertainment Weekly (6 Sept. 2002) reports  that "[Sheldon] Turner also has a project at Sony called _52 Blocks_, a fight movie in the vein of an urban _Karate Kid_, to which Wesley Snipes is loosely attached." (pg.56) I find nothing about it at www.imdb.com however.


----------



## islandtime (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Entertainment Weekly (6 Sept. 2002) reports  that "[Sheldon] Turner also has a project at Sony called 52 Blocks, a fight movie in the vein of an urban Karate Kid, to which Wesley Snipes is loosely attached." (pg.56) I find nothing about it at www.imdb.com however. *


.........................................................................

Urban huh?   guess this means no wax on/wax off.. Instead of painting the fence Wesley San could remove the graffitti from Mr. Miyagi's door. 



Gene Gabel


----------

